#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  geluidssetje tekno feest

## rockmeister



----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

ouw hout...lekker hoor.....

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Masterguardian

Pijn in je rug stapel PA...

Heb je nix te zeggen, zeg het dan ook niet!

----------


## SWDJ

Ziet er wel vet uit zo, lekker ruig. Maar ik ben persoonlijk nooit zo voor die vage stacks. Ik heb het liever recht en allemaal even hoog. 
De bas was denk ik wel okee.

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## Rv

sjieeeeettt

en dan te weten dat zo'n W-bin 120 kg weegt!

En ik al klagen met die paar die wij hebben ... pfwiew!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik zal er maar geen rigging onderwerp van maken he ???



Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## ronny

zal wel goed geboenkt hebben.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
voor de rest vind ik het vrij slordig.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## splash

Beetje lullig: Zo'n grote stapel hout en dan 2 van die kleine scannetjes erbij<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..::Het is logisch dat een rectaal gebufferde dmx gaat klapperen op je dimmers::..

----------


## rockmeister

aan beide zijden ligt onderaan een hele grote sub, herkent iemand die?

----------


## Max

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Lekker stapeltje <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
zou persoonlijk liever een mooi strak setje hebben, maar z'on set zal ook wel blazen ! ziet er wel stoer uit ja ... haha

 Lightshock drive-in show  is Powered by  Wharfedale  <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mr Dj

***** wat een bijelkaargeraapte rotzooi. iig zo oogt het...zal wel blazen !!!!

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Dave

> citaat:
> Ik zal er maar geen rigging onderwerp van maken he ???



Heb nog geen statief gezien, zo te zien ligt die truss los op 2 van die hoog-kastjes. 
Wel een goedkope oplossing, die stapel hout gaat hoger dan het gemiddelde showtec statief <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

There's no buisness like showbuisness

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: Pijn in je rug stapel PA...



Eerst bouwden we Stonehenge en Carnac: losse zuilen aan weerszijden van het podium.
en daarna deden we de Pyramides in Egypte: het klassieke "stapel-hout" (ofwel dit soort losse-componenten-PA). 
Rockmeister: onderin links en rechtsbuiten liggen de zogenaamde 'kippenhokken'! Mocht ik ook een aantal jaren mee slepen.
Kom kom Heren, 
een beetje meer respekt voor een van de wortels van uw aller bestaan als entertainment-technicus.
HH Fiesta,
daar komt ie: 
Maar tegenwoordig zijn we heel wat wijzer
en besteden dit soort Herriehokken uit aan de Hijser!

En ik vind die 'bliksem-afleiders' ook wel leuk!

* Deste beter, deste zwemtie!*

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> aan beide zijden ligt onderaan een hele grote sub, herkent iemand die?



Zien eruit als de befaamde EaRtHqUaKeS..........

Weet zo nog een setje te koop staan, mocht je intresse hebben..


*Showtechniek*

----------


## showband

> citaat:
> aan beide zijden ligt onderaan een hele grote sub, herkent iemand die?



Zijn dit toevallig niet die kippenhokken van uni(e)t-sound uit dellûf?
Die heeft nog bergen van dat spul liggen.


lekker belangrijk!

----------


## rockmeister

wat zit er in die enorme kippenhokken dan? dubble 18"?

volgens mij heb ik met 1 zó'n hok m'n aanhanger vol zitten  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Zijn dit toevallig niet die kippenhokken van uni(e)t-sound uit dellûf?
> Die heeft nog bergen van dat spul liggen.



Misschien zijn die eksemplaren op de foto toch van iemand anderus, maar dat het van een idem type is: apsolûth!
Europa zat er behoorlijk vol mee een jaar of 15-20 geleden.
Volgens mij horen er 2 18inch hanen in, maar met 30 kippen erin heb je een ruimte voor batterij-hennen.
Doe je er minder dan 25 in, dan heet het een 'scharrelkippenhok'.
En bij voeren met 4 soorten graszaad kun je er '4-granenkippen' in houden, dus heb je ook nog eens milieuverantwoorde laagspeakers.
Maar wel altijd met vol vermogen draaien anders hebbie ook zo de vogelpest erin! Voor de show en het vervooer wel FF eieren rapen, anders gaan ze stuk!

* Deste beter, deste zwemtie!*

----------


## )jeroen(

Voor de liefhebber:

http://members.aol.com/xxbase80a/shearer.2.15/bau.html

de bouwtekening van zo'n kippenhok. Zit trouwens 2x15" in.



Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## Dj Shake

IDD, 2 maal 15"

Deze kippenhokken zijn zeer onpraktisch in vervoer maar om de één of andere reden zeer populair bij grote evenementen.

Bakker Beeld & Geluid uit Hilversum heeft er ook een setje van staan,
die gaan geloof ik maar 1 keer per jaar eruit voor een botenfestijn in Loosdrecht genaamd de Gondelvaart.
en de boot met deze kippenhokken gaat altijd het hardst! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

gegroet

Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## beyma

Zo zijn dat dus de kippenhokken die Bakker B&G ook heeft(tis altijd donker met de gondelvaart...) Het is een soort shockwave wat daar aan laag uit komt!! 
Ik heb ze ook een paar keer gezien bij een koninginedag concert hier in hilversum,toen er nog geen db meeting was, en op de vrijmarkt kon je mekaar al niet verstaan en toen ik er recht voor stond.......
Ik had dus ech nooit verwacht dat daar dubbel 15 in zou zitten,eerder 4X 18 of 2x 24 inch

Martijn

----------


## Dj Shake

> citaat:
> toen er nog geen db meeting was...



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
hehe, ja die goeie ouwe tijd...

maar er komt idd een gigantische partij laag uit voor dubbele 15 inch

Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## bjorn

sjit man wa moet dat voor stellen

de stord party <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=midd

----------


## base

Niks kippenhokken 

dat was nog eens een tijd , en het klonk nog ook !!!!

daar zijn vele artiesten beroemd mee geworden toen er nog velen met een pamper aan liepen of nog niet eens geboren waren 

trouwens veel van die kasten zijn nog steeds in de omloop of zijn geupdate en afgeleid naar andere systemen

ze waren nog niet zo dom vroeger

base

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ga me hier niet uitlachen, maa de grote set waar ik mee werk ziet er ongeveer hetzelfde uit:

1 maal dubbel 15" glijbaan
2 maal 15" w-bin (de echte oude, met trechter)
2 maal de bekende 12" JBL midkasten
evt. 2" hoorn met frietsnijder ervoor (als ze achter ook wat midhoog willen horen)
top met de oude getrouwe RCF bullets

Dit alles aangestuurd met 2 dynacord ax903's geprocessed met een ultrafex.

Geloof me, hier ga je voor rennen, een achterlijk hoog rendement, en je hebt echt geen kilowatts nodig..

Ralph

----------


## Mr Dj

hmm

Om heel eerlijk te zijn ben ik ook erg gecharmeerd van die "oude" hoornsystemen. Wij hebben ook nog 2 gleibanen staan..gebruiken ze op het moment niet, maar vinden het gewoon zonde om ze 1,2,3 weg te doen.

Ikzelf wil dan ook ZEKER nog ooit een vette set bouwen, met de wat lompere kasten. Maar op het moment zit ik nog even met een chronisch ruimte, en geld gebrek. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## beyma

R den Ridder, is dat per kant?!! <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Frans

Zijn idd de kippenhokken van Unit. Ik was bij dit feest (moerdijk '01) en het klonk echt goed. Natuurlijk niet zo mooi als de huidige systemen, maar om zo'n zooitje ongeregeld bij elkaar goed te laten klinken is al een hoop werk nodig. Ik was in ieder geval zeer onder de indruk hiervan.

(leuk detail: later zijn die bi-radialen en tops ook in een Philishave behuizing gegooid, ziet er nu veel netter uit!)

(leuk detail2: deze set (geheel eigen bezit (niet van mij) behalve de kippenhokken) is onlangs nog aangesterkt met 2 x-tra courtbins en nog 6 martinbins!)


Gegroet, 

Frans

----------


## rockmeister

en nog meer illigale feestjes...

----------


## rockmeister

...zo dan kunnen jullie er weer een tijdje tegenaan

----------


## rockmeister

Over unitsound <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## MatthiasB

heb er al een koppel gezien die ik ook nog heb de jbl 4560's

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## goldsound

Ik vind hier nou werkelijk niets aan, het lijkt wel een stort. Gooi maar een berg boxen op elkaar en zie het resultaat.

Geef mij maar een mooie strake stack, ziet er veel beter uit

Jippie, binnenkort DIGAMS

----------


## MatthiasB

ik heb de tijd dat ze dit soort dingen gebruikte niet echt gekand maar toch het heeft zijn charmes en ik vindt zo een majestueuse hoornkast toch mooier uitzien dan een rechthoekige bak met een mouse der voor

maar ja tegenwoordig komt daar de (betere) klank uit



t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## SWDJ

Ben benieuwd hoe de ampracks eruitzien eigenlijk, je ziet steeds alleen maar 100 boxen, dan hebben ze zeker ook 10tallen versterkers?

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## beyma

Getver, zo te zien wordt daar een "stack" gebuikt als dixi annex openbare pisbak.... lekker penetrant luchtje zal daar nu aan zitten<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>, verder doen deze foto's me denken aan de eerste PA markt en dit zijn dan alle kasten die ze nergens meer kwijt konden<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Martijn

----------


## rockmeister

vergeet niet dat het allemaal apparatuur is wat iedereen voor niks meeneemt (m.u.v. dat bedrijfswagentje). Het gaat daar gewoon om de sfeer en de muziek niet om de professionaliteit.

Zelf vind ik het wel wat hebben

----------


## Jurrie

Er staan dus wel degelijk lekkere amps achter... 
Vaak worden die setjes ook onderverhuurd aan DJ's. En kunnen ze toch voor niets feesten blijven draaien. 

Heb nog honderden MB'tjes aan foto materiaal... maar om dat nou allemaal te posten <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Frans

De amps die hier voor het grootste gedeelte achter zitten zijn de H&H M900 en V800. Gewoon onverwoestbare mosfetbakken.

Gegroet, 

Frans

----------


## soundcheck

Set zal wel mooi gedefinieerd klinken,voor al niet te veel laag.
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

sound=like ART

----------


## fredjuhh

tjah, een mooi uitgezochte set is mooier, maar toch vind ik het wel wat hebben, iedereen neemt wat spul mee, en zo krijg je samen toch een set waar vast wel een hoop geluid uit komt.

nothing more to add

----------


## Jurrie

Vaak hebben die jongens gewoon een set alleen... een complete garage vol <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik vind die tekeningen op die kasten altijd wel cool  :Smile:

----------


## SWDJ

Even over de allereerste foto's: Sommige mensen zeiden iets van 'veel bas', ik weet niet of deze ooit tekno hebben gehoord <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> dat is echt extreem hoor.
Techno = geen Tekno.

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## MatthiasB

zeg maar wat mankeert er eigenlijk aan die gasten van zo dicht bij die speakers te gaan staan 

als je bloedingen wilt moet je dat vooral doen zouk zo zeggen

goe bezig!!!!!

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Jurrie

die gasten zitten onder de rotzooi. 'verdovende' middelen <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## rockmeister

> citaat:
> Even over de allereerste foto's: Sommige mensen zeiden iets van 'veel bas', ik weet niet of deze ooit tekno hebben gehoord <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> dat is echt extreem hoor.
> Techno = geen Tekno.
> 
> Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*



Ik bedoelde tekno, tekno en techno zijn totaal andere muziekstijlen, tekno is een soort van brij tussen de oude 'rave', hardcore, happy-hardcore en jungle muziek.

----------


## SWDJ

Dat zeg ik! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## rockmeister

ik ook <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## David de Waard

hey volgens mij was dit op teknival 2001 van AA ofzow ofnie??
wist nie dat er nog meer tekno mensen hier op het forum zaten

groetels acidpunk

----------


## David de Waard

heyy is dit nie de set van AA op teknival 2001 zie de kassing bakwagen staan.
wist nie dat er meer tekno mensen op dit forum zaten

groetels acidpunk

----------


## Frans

Bijna goed, dutchtek 2000 Eemshaven. Set van AA/ZMK.

Frans

----------


## Stefke

K'heb op vroegere feestje ook al wel es gezien dat ie new-wave boy's constant in m'n set kropen.  K'heb't nooit begrepen :Big Grin: 

No offense to new wave voor alle duidelijkheid

----------

